# looking for purple conventional reel



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

looking for a used conventional to match up with purple heaver....avet,newell or such......wont get used much so I want to keep price reasonable.......cash,bass pro gift card or trade rod-reel


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

no longer actively looking.....will just wait for one to show up


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Akios has a purple reel


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

There is a Purple Accurate Jigmaster for sale on the Bay. Decent condition. Many purple Avets too.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Will check them out


----------

